# Hog hunting info??



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Hubby and his brothers and friends would like to go on a hog hunt in either Texas or Oklahoma. Any experiences to share? Recommendations? They don't know any outfitters or places to go, so would appreciate any info. Thanks, Jan in Co


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Lots of Guys like this place

http://155.212.11.42/

big rockpile


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Thanks, Big Rock! That site didn't come up when I googled for information. You know, you hate to just sign up with someone without a recommendation. They were hoping they could trade hunts with someone, take them elk hunting here with them in exchange for being taken out to hunt hogs somewhere else. Why on earth they want to go is beyond me, tho! Ugly things! (the hogs, not the guys.) Jan in Co


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

I live near Sulphur Springs, TX and just killed 2 hogs this last week. How many of them want to hunt and when? There are several places around.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Going hog hunting in Texas during or right after regular deer season isn't going to be fruitful, unless you spotlight. Wild hogs get mighty skittish with folks wandering the woods, and go nocturnal quickly.

My uncle traps wild hogs, and sells quite a few to "outfitters" who "guide" clients to hogs. My uncle says they take clients out in the field before daylight, and put them on stands... the night before the outfitters sprinkle a faint trail of corn from the pen where the hogs are being kept, and make the trail pass near the hunter... daylight nears, the cage is opened, the hungry hogs hit the corn, follow it, and are promptly shot.

If they were going hunting, go in the fall, spring or summer... anytime except squirrel or deer season.... or better yet, go deer hunting in Tx... most places that want deer, don't want hogs, and will encourage you to shoot them.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

texican
where are you at everywhere i know to deer hunt in TX is pay to play in one way or another AND they want you pay for hogs too & after the season is over they pay for hog removal by hog doggers.
Jan
if they reallt want to have some fun they need to hook up w/ a dogger & take one w/ a knife.


----------

